# Bureau en Gros Downtown MTL - Macbook for $697



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey Montrealers, I just saw one Macbook 1.83GHZ Core 2 Duo for $697 at the Bureau en Gros downtown MTL in Gare Centrale.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Hey Montrealers, I just saw one Macbook 1.83GHZ Core 2 Duo for $697 at the Bureau en Gros downtown MTL in Gare Centrale.


Holy cow. At that price my first thought is "what's wrong with it?"


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I posted it on RFD and someone already picked it up. The buyer states the clerk was putting up another liquidation Macbook for $999. Maybe the 2.0GHZ C2D with Superdrive. I will check it out later before boarding my train.


----------



## Silver Back (May 30, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> I posted it on RFD and someone already picked it up. The buyer states the clerk was putting up another liquidation Macbook for $999. Maybe the 2.0GHZ C2D with Superdrive. I will check it out later before boarding my train.


What is RFD???


----------



## Silver Back (May 30, 2005)

What is RFD????


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Red Flag Deals - RedFlagDeals.com Forums - Canada's Shopping Deals and Coupons Community


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Or, more specifically,

Comp - Bureau en Gros Gare Centrale-Macbook 1.83GHZ C2D $697 - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Arrgh! I went by last night and again this morning. No liquidation Macs left. The $999 Macbook ended up being a MBP Core Duo 2.0GHZ and it was in the back when I was there yesterday morning.


----------

